# Schrauberhilfe in Wiesbaden



## maxinator (10. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Jahre mit dem Biken begonnen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung vom Schrauben. Da mir mein neues Hobby viel spaß bereitet möchte ich mein Canyon Nerve AL + 6.0 etwas optimieren. Als erstes möchte ich meine Bremsen wechseln. Aktuell habe ich Avid Elixier 3 verbaut. Diese möchte ich gegen Shimano Saint  BR-M 820 tauschen. Falls es hier jemanden in der nähe von Wiesbaden gibt, der mir beim schrauben helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG

Max


----------



## hallotv (12. November 2013)

Hallo Max,
gewagtes Unternehmen, so ohne Ahnung an die Bremsen zu gehen 
Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir da unter die Arme greifen.
Hast Du Werkzeug und einen Arbeitsplatz? 
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. November 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> ...Aktuell habe ich Avid Elixier 3 verbaut. Diese möchte ich gegen Shimano Saint  BR-M 820 tauschen. ...



Einen ähnlichen Tausch habe ich auch kürzlich gemacht, und ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Bremsen gehabt. Man braucht Geduld und Ruhe, eine Internetanbindung (zum Bestellen der fehlenden Teile und zum Anleitungen suchen) und Zeit. Ich habe drei Tage gebraucht, weil ich zweimal fehlendes bestellen musste  Aber nun weiß ich viel mehr und sie bremst!!

Gruß B

P.S. TV's Angebot ist natürlich top 
P.P.S @TV ein dir bekanntes Trettlager knarzt abscheulich


----------



## maxinator (14. November 2013)

Ja das größte Problem sehe ich im Leitung kürzen und entlüften! Der Rest sollte jetzt kein Problem sein hoffe ich. 
Na ja ich werde mir die Bremsen und Adapter die Tage mal bestellen.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. November 2013)

Ich hoffe du entlüftest die Bremse und belüftest sie nicht 

Ansonsten gibt es von Shimano dazu ne Anleitung und so ein Hexenwerk finde ich ist das jetzt auch nicht...gibt genug Leitfäden dazu.

Allerdings würde ich da auch immer Abstand nehmen drüber zu gucken, wenn was nicht passt gibt das nur Ärger am Ende...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## maxinator (15. November 2013)

Ja wenn man befüllen und entlüften im Kopf hat kommt belüften raus ; )
Ich denke das die Werkstatt wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung ist. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Werkstatt in Wiesbaden kein Problem mit Canyon hat? 

MfG 
Max


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2013)

Es gibt in wiesbaden eine selbsthilferadwerkstatt, ich meine in bahnhofsnähe


----------



## maxinator (15. November 2013)

Da werde ich morgen mal vorbei schauen. Der letzte Händler bei dem ich war meinte, dass es im egal sei was mit dem Fahrrad ist er macht nichts an Canyon Bikes. Auch für 30 wollte er nicht mal schauen! Bin deswegen etwas skeptisch was Händler angeht.


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2013)

Das ist die art mit der sich manche händler gegen die versender zur wehr setzen. Ich kann das bedingt nachvollziehen...
vermute aber,dass diese "rechnung" nicht aufgeht.


----------



## maxinator (15. November 2013)

Na ja ich war vorher lange auf der suche nach nem Fahrrad. Wollte 150mm Federweg bei nem 26er Fully das ist schwer in Wiesbaden zu bekommen. Wenn sie überhaupt ein Model hatten ging der Spaß bei ca. 2800 los. Als Student ist das schon nicht wenig. Da es auch mein erstes Fahrrad nach 10 Jahren war wusste ich nicht ob ich nach ein paar Wochen den Spaß verliere. Deswegen habe ich mich für das 1800 teure Canyon entscheiden. Meine Ausrüstung und ähnliche Teile kaufe ich normal auch bei lokalen Händlern wie Hibike. 
Das Händler über Canyon nicht glücklich sind ist natürlich auch verständlich. Aber der Service bringt ihnen auch Geld.


----------



## Klangfabrik (16. November 2013)

Servus Max,

Ich spreche dir mal ein bisschen Mut zu.
Ich hatte am Anfang auch keine Ahnung vom Schrauben am Bike und nach 10 Jahren Bike pause, gerade eins wieder aufgebaut.

Schau dir doch mal das Video von Avid bei YouTube (ich glaub die haben auch eins auf ihrer HP) zum Thema Bremse entlüften an.
Vielleicht gibt es es sowas auch für die Saint, aber denke da werden sie alle ziemlich gleich sein. 
Damit ist es eigentlich ein Kinderspiel, wenn man sich nicht all zu ungeschickt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (16. November 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben gibt es von Shimano selber dazu ja ne Anleitung und wirklich Hexenwerk ist das auch nicht...aber natürlich sollte man nur an Teilen schrauben wenn man auch weiß was man da tut. 

Google und Youtube wissen quasi alles...da gibt es eigentlich zu allem ein Tutorial.

Ich würde da erstmal nachgucken...

Was die Händler angeht, vielleicht mal beim Franz in Mainz fragen....da habe ich in der Werkstatt auch schon "Markenfremde" Bikes gesehen...ob sie Canyon machen weiß ich net, aber Fragen kostet nix.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## hallotv (16. November 2013)

Moin,
ist ja durchaus interessant, welche Entwicklung die Kommunikation so nimmt...
Ja, global-politisch-ethisch ist das Thema Versender natürlich multilateral...

Grundsätzlich zum Thema Bremsen: Es stimmt, es ist kein Hexenwerk, wer handwerklich begabt ist, sich gut informiert, das Werkzeug hat, die nötigen Ersatzteile hat und dann beurteilen kann, ob das Ergebnis sicher ist, kriegt das hin. Und sich Neues erschließen hat ja was.

@ Bettina: " Zitat: P.P.S @TV ein dir bekanntes Trettlager knarzt abscheulich" Welches Tretlager, wollen wir mal reinschauen?

@ Beinhart generell: Ich hatte schon überlegt, die 2012 angefangene Veranstaltung "Beinharte Technik in Theorie und Praxis" wieder aufzunehmen. Vielleicht ohne "schraub and grill" danach, oder zumindest drinnen....
Das würde ja gerade passen, eigentlich hätten Kurbeln und Innenlager auf der Agenda gestanden. 
Bestände da Interesse?


----------



## maxinator (16. November 2013)

Ja bei mir besteht da definitiv großes Interesse.


----------



## hallotv (16. November 2013)

Moin nochmal,

das heißt, Du bist quasi beinhart? Denn das war/ist durchaus ein "internes Angebot". 
Ich hatte `12 mal zum Thema Schaltung angefangen. Falls mir in diesem Jahr noch Zeit bleibt, könnte man ja noch einen Abend, z.B. zu Tretlager, einschieben. Dann hätte ich auch einen Grund, mal die Werkstatt (und generell ) aufzuräumen.

Das hat nun aber mit Deiner Bremse gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## maxinator (16. November 2013)

Ne mit Bremsen hat das echt nichts zu tun. Aber ich habe nichts gegen neues Wissen.


----------



## hallotv (16. November 2013)

Was die Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet, ob Du Mitglied bei den Beinharten bist...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2013)

Vermutlich nicht,aber kann ja noch werden. Zur erklärung: Ist einder lokalen vereine
Beinhart92.de


----------



## maxinator (16. November 2013)

Ob ich Mitglied bin? 
Nein bin ich nicht. Habe mein Fahrrad erst seit ca. 5 Monaten. Bin so gut wie nie in Wiesbaden da ich momentan in Baden Württemberg studiere. Ab Februar bin ich hoffentlich wieder Fest in Wiesbaden. Dann werde ich mich intensiver damit befassen. Habe aber schon hier und da was von euch gehört.


----------



## hallotv (16. November 2013)

@ a nienie: pfusch`mir nicht in meine subtile Akquise . @Max: mir geht`s darum, dass ich eh schon zuviel mit Rädern am Hals habe. Mal schnell Bremsen montieren ja, aber Späße wie Technik-Themenabend eben nur im Vereinsrahmen, reicht schon.


----------



## DirkF. (17. November 2013)

@ maxinator : 


Die Fa. " Fahrrad Schauss " in Taunusstein - Hahn 
macht jedes Rad wieder flott !


----------



## maxinator (18. November 2013)

Die Bremsen sind bestellt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass du eine aktuelle Saint bestellt hast.
Hoffe du hast auch an diesen Trichter gedacht. Den brauchste! Geht ggf auch mit ner Bastellösung aber bei dem Preis würde ich mir die Zeit sparen. 

Da liegt auch eine Entlüftungsanleitung bei. Wenn du Dich daran hältst, alles einfach. Am besten Zeit lassen und Schritt für Schritt lesen und durchführen.
Die Leitung zu kürzen ist ebenfalls kein Problem.
Mit etwas Glück musst Du nicht entlüften. Hat schon bei einigen funktioniert. Bei mir nicht 

Ach ja, einen Tropfen Flüssigkeit haste hoffentlich auch gleich bestellt.

Hier der Link


----------



## maxinator (25. November 2013)

Ja danke. Habe den Trichter und 1L Öl bestellt. Ich denke, dass ich jetzt alles habe (bzw. fast alles) habe aus lauter Verzweiflung weil mir nichts anderes eingefallen ist die Bremsscheiben von meiner Freunden zu Weihnachten gewünscht! Jetzt muss ich noch 1 Monat bis zum Einbau warten.  
Oder ich suche sie und steck die alten in die Verpackung.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2013)

Wieso willste denn warten?
Du kannst auch die Scheiben Deiner Elixir derweil verwenden. Ist auch nicht schlechter.
Evtl. nimmste mal einen sauberen Lappen und wischt mal über die Bremsscheibe und gut ist.
Bremsenreiniger ist nicht mein Favorit und braucht man auch nicht. Ich habe immer mal zwischen Avid und Shimano gewechselt. Dabei immer die selben Scheiben weitergefahren.

Kannst natürlich auch warten. Aber so haste einen Monat Zeit Deine Bremse bestens zu entlüften


----------



## maxinator (25. November 2013)

Ist das egal welche Bremsscheiben verbaut sind? Vorne sind es 200mm nicht 203er. Na dann werde ich sie Freitag versuchen einzubauen!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2013)

Ah ok, 200er sind nat. blöd.
Ich hab die 1,5mm Unterschied noch nicht im montierten Zustand gesehen.
Dann lass das mal mit fahren. 

Zum Anbauen, Leitung kürzen und entlüften ist das aber kein Problem.
Wenn es Dir nicht zu viel Aufwand ist.
Dann ist das erledigt und Du schraubst die nach Weihnachten einfach ran.
Schult ja auch Deine Schrauberfähigkeiten. Die braucht man bei diesem Hobby! Es sei denn Du hast zuviel Geld. Aber das scheint mir nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxinator (25. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Es sei denn Du hast zuviel Geld. Aber das scheint mir nicht so



Als Student hat man nie genug Geld


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2013)

Mir ist beim kochen eingefallen, dass Du die eig. doch verwenden kannst.
Die Adapter sind vom Prinzip gleich.
Ich hab meine Code auch auf einem Shimano Adapter. 
Du tauscht die Bremse, das ist kein Problem. Die Bremse sollte an der richtigen Stelle sitzen.

Nur ein Scheibentausch wäre das Problem. Also ein einfacher Tausch von 203 auf 200 oder anders herum. Da kommen die Adapter ins Spiel. Wegen der 1,5mm.

Da du die Bremse tauscht, kannste das wohl fahren. Schau's Dir mal an.


----------



## dickerbert (25. November 2013)

Kommt auch immer drauf an, welche Bremse mit welcher Scheibe. Guck einfach, ob der Bremsbelag komplett auf der Reibfläche der Scheibe aufliegt. Wenn du nach ein paar Testfahrten siehst, dass ein Teil der Beläge nicht angeschliffen wird, dann solltest du nicht weiter fahren. Ansonsten baust du an Weihnachten die neuen Scheiben ein und es wird nur ein kleiner Teil der Beläge aufliegen.


----------



## maxinator (28. November 2013)

Kurze Frage zu den Adaptern. Canyon hatte mir folgendes geschrieben! 

Der Umbau an der Federgabel geht mit dem Shimano SM-MA-F203P/P ohne Probleme.
Am Hinterrad brauchen Sie einen Postmount Adapter, der den Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe um 20 Millimeter vergrößert. Es ist der Shimano SM-MA-F180P/P2 (Achtung: nicht den SM-MA-F180P/P verwenden, dieser passt nicht mit der Saintbremse zusammen). 

Habe die beiden Adapter bestellt. Auf beiden steht allerdings front! Habe ich jetzt nen falschen? Hätte der 180mm Adapter nicht für rear sein müssen? Oder haben front und rear eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2013)

In den letzten Jahren war Postmount meist nur an der Gabel zu finden. Jetzt, aber schon eine Weile, auch am Hinterbau. Ich selbst hab das nicht aber das is auch wurscht. Egal.
Da Postmount nur vorne war, steht Front drauf. Da es aber ein Standard ist, kannste das vorne und hinten verbauen. Soweit *mir* bekannt gibt es keinen Unterschied. Warum auch?


----------

